# Vanilla Root beer soap. Yum.



## RocknRoll (Feb 21, 2013)

The magic of this one will reveal itself over time. I did an in the pot swirl with 2 parts scented soap ( with vanilla so it will turn it brown) to 1 part natural (no scent, thus it should stay a lite, creamy caramel color). I tried to keep the top as white as possible to resemble vanilla ice cream. After its cut and exposed to air, the swirls with the vanilla scent will start to show up by turning brown. So unfortunatley right now you cant see a swirl...but trust me, it's there! 

It smells wonderful with the added root beer which I reduced and treated like beer. Im curious how this soap will feel or what the lather will be like with root beer of all things! :shock:


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow nice! It looks so pretty. Did you manage to get the handmixer to make floating soap on this one?


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Wow nice! It looks so pretty. Did you manage to get the handmixer to make floating soap on this one?


 No, i wanted to make it so bad that i just figured i would make another batch later after i get a hand mixer. Besides, I kind of wanted to experiment with the root beer first before adding in the whipped factor... something im not yet familiar with. That would be an ambitious undertaking I decided :Kitten Love:


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, will be interesting to see hwo it comes out, and how it cures as it ages. Root beer has vanilla in it, so I wonder if it will all turn brown.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Yeah, will be interesting to see hwo it comes out, and how it cures as it ages. Root beer has vanilla in it, so I wonder if it will all turn brown.


 Dont say that lol..... *ouuuummmmm* .....runs off to knock on wood


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> Dont say that lol..... *ouuuummmmm* .....runs off to knock on wood



Sorry! I thought everyone knew that! It's probably fake vanilla though... >.>


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Sorry! I thought everyone knew that! It's probably fake vanilla though... >.>


 lol, i cant wait to see what its gong to look like. I really hope it didnt get a partial gel because after an hour and a half through i decided i didnt want to gell it afterall and i stuck it in the freezer. It didnt apear to be gelling yet and it was warm but not hot. I know, ballsy move but i was willing to gamble after seeing how dark the coffee soap got after it gelled. Just one more reason to test my patience i guess lol. It will be a learning experiment none the less.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks pretty (as do all your soaps).  I was thinking you must have stayed up all night long making soap, then I realized you are on the west coast; no wonder you were up so late....lol!

With all the sugar in soda pop it should have a lovely lather.  Let us know when you get to use a sample of it.


----------



## lsg (Feb 21, 2013)

It looks beautiful.


----------



## SueSoap (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree with the above.  It looks beautiful.


----------



## Badger (Feb 21, 2013)

It looks lovely, and I look forward to seeing how it turns out in time


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't wait to see this either and I think I need a see thru mold.


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 21, 2013)

I was just staring at a 2L bottle of coke and wondering, hmmmm and then I saw your thread.  Cool idea with the 2 part vanilla swirl.  Can't wait to see the cut pics.


----------



## sweethavenarts (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm really excited to see how this turns out. I LOVE root beer.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 24, 2013)

*New pics!*

So its been a few days after cutting and they continue to morph. I wish my camera took better pics at night. They have a yellowish hue to them. In person they are much more "brown". Definately the wierdest soap ive made. Didnt get the white/ brown swirl i was going for but then again, i've never seen "wood grain" soap before. Next time i should add cedarwood essential oil to this one!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 25, 2013)

I think it looks really neat!


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

That looks so cool!  I love the wood grain look to it


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 25, 2013)

Badger said:


> That looks so cool!  I love the wood grain look to it


 Isnt is sooo strange!!!! Its growing on me.This may be in bad humor but I thought it would be funny to duplicate this design, scent it with a manly scent and call it "morning wood" lmao... ok, no...bad idea :shock:


----------

